
Investors Seek Refuge in Bitcoin as Turkish Lira Plunge 45% \ - TrinidadTobago
https://247cryptonews.com/investors-seek-refuge-in-bitcoin-as-turkish-lira-plunge-45/
======
kartan
How can be Bitcoin a refuge for investors when it went from almost 20,000 to
6,000 in less than a year? That is more than the 45% drop of the Lira.

Bitcoin makes sense as a way of evading taxes when moving from Turkish Liras
to some other currency. If you want a refuge you go to traditional assets like
housing or take it out as dollars and pay the corresponding taxes.

------
SpiryBTC
Seems like every single day new country economy takes a plunge .... hmmm it is
a sign?

~~~
TrinidadTobago
Yes ....

